# LUBLIN - view from my bicycle



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

really beautiful city. what is its population?


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)

ovem said:


> really beautiful city. what is its population?


information on first page


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

A very relaxed place to live, it seems. Thanks very much for the images.


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Indeed Lublin looks unexpectably clean and modern here (unless these are propaganda pics, showing only nice parts of city). Why almost no pictures from old town?


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## odairjose_pr (Jul 22, 2008)

What to say of this city??? It's wonderful, pretty!!!

Congratulations at Lublins's people!!!


----------



## odairjose_pr (Jul 22, 2008)

Lublin it's... fantastic!!!


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks  everyone's welcome here


----------



## odairjose_pr (Jul 22, 2008)

Lublin it's... pretty so much!!!


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)

Elvenking said:


> WOW! I just didn't realise that this city is so wonderful  Although I'm from Poland, I've never been there. When Polish Railways finally improve their quality and speed I'll go there for sure. Very nice condidtion of roads, and modern buildings are constructed very well.
> 
> BUT POST MORE PICS OF OLD TOWN! Cause that's main attraction. I think there's enough pics of suburbs here and it's starting to be boring... a bit


I think that real life for foreigners is as much interesting as tourist attractions.


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

I was in Lublin in 2006! pretty good city, i liked ! old town is also good, nice bars.


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)

Part of Lublin with private houses.


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)

New shots from my city


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Seems to be a beautiful city with wonderful buildings and houses  thanks for the photos!


----------



## Niyyu (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

It's nice to see off-the-beaten track areas that tourists don't usually see - places where people actually live.


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## DerMartini (Oct 23, 2007)

I see that Lublin has many new and good looking development areas 

I like this church:








It is simple, modern and neat. Could you tell more about this building?


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

never saw this side of Lublin. nice


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

^^What a pleasant session it is! Thanks for posting.
Lublin looks like a nice place for living.


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice,. thanks


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)

Lost thread, so I add few pictures


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great new photos from Lublin


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

looks quaint.


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like a classy city.


----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## anotak7 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Damian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lublin seems very beautiful. I have never been there myself, and judging from the pictures, i am very surprised. The modern buildings are pleasing to the eyes, the streets look clean, and the old town looks in great condition.


BTW, what's up with graffiti in Poland. Is it just me, or is completely out of control? Why do idiots mark up these buildings with spray paint?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, updated photos of Lublin


----------



## jacekfreeman (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Christos :cheers:^^


Damian1 said:


> BTW, what's up with graffiti in Poland. Is it just me, or is completely out of control? Why do idiots mark up these buildings with spray paint?


Hello,
unfortunately it's totally out of control hno: and we are all sick of it. There are a few special places to draw graffiti (which in some cases looks fine) but for some it's not enough and what is worse that most of those "graffiti" on beautiful buildings isn't the real graffiti, these are some kind of tags which look awful and destroy the aesthetic of the place...


----------



## czarny (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome.
Why so many pictures are unavailable especially on side 2 my firefox displaying only 2 photos?


----------



## Damian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

jacekfreeman said:


> Hi Christos :cheers:^^
> Hello,
> unfortunately it's totally out of control hno: and we are all sick of it. There are a few special places to draw graffiti (which in some cases looks fine) but for some it's not enough and what is worse that most of those "graffiti" on beautiful buildings isn't the real graffiti, these are some kind of tags which look awful and destroy the aesthetic of the place...



What is the reason? I was in Poland two years ago to visit my family, and i noticed that there is a big problem with this crap. Like you said, it is nothing more then a bunch of ugly tags. You can find them everywhere(it's disgusting). Is it because Polish youth are trying their best to mimic this bastardized version of American culture? Poland, much like the rest of Eastern Europe, have an obsession with all the things American. You guys really need to let go of this mentality and start being yourselves.


----------



## jacekfreeman (Oct 22, 2006)

It's hard to understand these people who draw this crap (I mean tags especially and graffiti in inappropriate places). As the obsession about the American style... YES! I don't like it either, but it's the problem in most countries of central and eastern Europe but I'm an optimist and think that people will finally grow up


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

It's not just Poland. Germans are notorious for their grafiti. Italians too. It's a European problem I think.


----------

